# Fernwartung für Ihre Maschinen und Anlagen



## MB connect line GmbH (5 November 2008)

Guten Tag,

besuchen Sie uns auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2008 und überzeugen  
Sie sich persönlich von den Vorteilen der Fernwartungslösungen 
von MB Connect Line: Schnell, einfach und sicher. 

Erleben Sie unsere Lösungen *mbNET* (Internet-Fernwartung) 
und *mbPOINT* (Punkt-zu-Punkt-Fernwartung) live in Halle 6 
auf unserem Stand 6-308.







Als besondere Highlights präsentieren wir Ihnen die Live-Demo 
einer S7-Fernwartung mit Mobilfunk und zeigen Ihnen die einfache 
Konfiguration der mbNET-Geräte mit dem neuen Install-Wizard.

Mit der Online-Registriernummer 080377266 erhalten Sie *hier* 
Ihren persönlichen Eintritts-Gutschein für einen kostenlosen 
Besuch der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2008 an allen drei Messetagen.


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (14 November 2008)

*Besuchen Sie auch unsere Vorträge*

Guten Tag,

besuchen Sie im Rahmen der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2008 auch unsere verschiedenen 
Vorträge zum Thema Fernwartung von Maschinen und Anlagen. 

im Rahmen des *Kongress 2008* (Session 1a, Industrial Ethernet, ab *12:00 Uhr*) 
im Rahmen des *Messeforum* (Halle 2, Stand 2-461, ab *16:00 Uhr*).

Überzeugen Sie sich selbst von unserer Kompetenz und unseren zukunfts-
fähigen Lösungen für Ihre Fernwartungsaufgaben.

Sie sind herzlich willkommen bei den Vorträgen und auf unserem 
Messestand Nr. 6-308 in *Halle 6*.


----------

